# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Медицинская флэш-карта

## ScratchyClaws

В России вводят электронные паспорта здоровья. Пациент сможет иметь при себе флэшку с записанной на ней информацией: от паспортных данных и группы крови – для экстренных случаев – до результатов сложных анализов. Официальным документом эта «карта здоровья» не будет, то есть бумажные аналоги по-прежнему останутся.
В четверг представители нескольких ведомств системы здравоохранения России заявили о том, что в стране запущен проект, который позволит всегда иметь при себе свою медицинскую карту. Ученые предлагают пациентам заносить и хранить показатели своего здоровья на электронной карте, которая представляет собой компьютерную программу, записанную на flash-носителе. Идея не новая: об информатизации личных данных в России говорят уже на протяжении нескольких лет.



В этот четверг впервые была представлена материальная составляющая проекта: флэшка с программой, куда можно перенести имеющиеся данные о человеке и вносить новые.
Электронная карта была разработана Медицинским информационно-аналитическим центром РАМН (МИАЦ) с участием сотрудников академии им. И.М. Сеченова. «Это продукт будущего, он позволяет специалистам осуществлять персональный мониторинг здоровья и позволяет каждому пациенту следить за различными показателями своего здоровья», – заявил на пресс-конференции директор МИАЦ Петр Кузнецов. Основным из составляющих карты является информация для экстренных ситуаций. Здесь предполагается разместить паспортные данные, информацию о группе и резус-факторе крови, аллергических реакциях и непереносимости различных препаратов. В этом же файле предусмотрены данные о полисах медицинского страхования и контакты с лечащими врачами и медучреждениями. Вся эта информация открыта и при экстренных ситуациях, к примеру, врач «скорой помощи», сможет воспользоваться ею.



Более глубокая информация о здоровье обладателя карты защищена от неразрешенного доступа пин-кодом, сообщили разработчики.
Кроме того, на карте будут содержаться данные по отдельным органам, результаты анализов, в том числе и графическая отсканированная информация. Эти файлы являются собственностью пациента и могут быть доступны только с разрешения больного. В файле «Самоконтроль» будут записи об артериальном давлении, пульсе, температуре и другие данные профилактического характера. Здесь же разместятся так называемые дневники здоровья.



В основе своей флэшка – это аналог бумажной амбулаторной карты пациента. В то же время ученые отмечают, что электронная карта не заменяет официальный медицинский документ и другие клинические данные о человеке.
На данном этапе и в современном состоянии проект является органайзером здоровья для самого пациента, созданный для того, чтобы у него выработалось ответственное отношение к своему здоровью, пояснили чиновники. Много говорили они и об «информатизации снизу»: предполагается, что записи будет вносить сам пациент, лечащий врач или медсестра. В Минздраве думают о создании единого центра информации.



В ближайшем же будущем это поможет обеспечить взаимосвязь между лечебными организациями как государственными, так и частными. Для этого требуется выработать единые стандарты заполнения карты, которые подходили бы и для зарубежных медучреждений.
«Медицинские работники России до 30% своего рабочего времени тратят на выполнение медицинской документации, около 20% времени уходит на поиск информации», – заявила представитель Минздравсоцразвития РФ Екатерина Какорина.

Впрочем, как будет работать этот проект в российских реалиях, пока непонятно. Для использования электронной карты требуется как минимум компьютер.



По официальным же данным, в России компьютеризированы только 60% учреждений здравоохранения и только 2% имеют замкнутую полную систему. Причем более половины компьютеров в больницах и поликлиниках заняты бухгалтерией, 20% собирают информацию по ОМС (Обязательному медицинскому страхованию) и только 14% – у врачей.
Как будут внедрять карту, тоже пока не совсем ясно. Как рассказали специалисты, пока распространяют карты через юридические лица – первыми для своих работников приобрели флэшки «компании топливно-энергетического комплекса». Какие именно, Петр Кузнецов отказался сказать. В проекте участвуют пока 1,5 тыс. человек. Также было заявлено, что карты можно приобрести через систему продаж направления 1С.



Стоимость карты здоровья – 2,9 тыс. рублей. В дальнейшем специалисты обещают снижение цены. В будущем приобрести карту можно будет в обычных аптеках или в поликлиниках.
При этом разработчики сказали, что проект не является коммерческим и проходит в рамках государственной программы «Электронная Россия», то есть на бюджетные деньги. Таким образом, продвижение проекта ложится на плечи субъектов: главы регионов должны постараться внедрить и широко использовать новую систему, которая, впрочем, в ближайшее время не обещает стать системой.



Насколько обычный гражданин компетентен в медицинских терминах и диагнозах, чтобы вносить свои данные, как вообще разобрать то, что написал врач в бумажной карте и не приведет ли проект к незаконному составлению и продаже личных данных – эти вопросы остались без ответа.
Вместо этого журналистов попросили настроиться на позитивный лад. «Ответ на эти вопросы мы получим в результате этого эксперимента, который займет некоторое время, – заявил член-корреспондент РАМН Дмитрий Венедиктов. – Эта флэш-карта призвана изменить отношение человека к собственному здоровью и здоровью близких ему людей. В дальнейшем, возможно, мы перейдем к другим носителям и даже к составлению единых информационных центров».

Подсмотренно на Gazeta.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Новый проект с введением в России электронных медицинских карт неожиданно получил скандальное продолжение. Руководство Санкт-Петербургского университета обвинило одного из разработчиков проекта – Академию им. Сеченова – и Минздравсоцразвития в воровстве идеи. 
В пятницу декан медицинского факультета СПбГУ Сергей Петров обвинил одного из разработчиков электронной медицинской карты – Академию им. И. М. Сеченова – в плагиате. Как сообщил Петров, проект программы «Электронный паспорт здоровья» разработан СПбГУ совместно с московской группой ЛАHИТ, причем последняя уже представляла проект на международном уровне. «Hачиная с 2006 года по поручению Дмитрия Медведева, который курировал в правительстве нацпроекты, программа неоднократно рассматривалась в Минздравсоцразвития. Hо вчера мы узнаем, что аналогичную программу при поддержке министерства разрабатывают в Академии им. Сеченова в Москве», – рассказал Петров на пресс-конференции, передает «Интерфакс».



По словам представителя СПбГУ, Минздравсоцразвития «открыто лоббирует интерес своего основного вуза – Академии им. Сеченова».
Петров сообщил, что недавно ему позвонили из Минздрава и пообещали утвердить и проект университета, если они откажутся от употребления в нем слов «электронный паспорт здоровья». Президент СПбГУ Людмила Вербицкая назвала такое развитие событий «воровством интеллектуальной собственности», сообщает «Интерфакс».



В ближайшее время руководство университета намерено обратиться теперь уже к избранному президенту Дмитрию Медведеву, а также, если потребуется, готово защитить свои права на проект в суде.
Электронная медкарта, из-за которой разыгрался конфликт, представляет собой флешку с программой, на которую можно заносить данные о здоровье человека. Представили «электронную карту здоровья» только накануне. Как сообщали чиновники от Минздрава на специальной пресс-конференции, она была создана Медицинским информационно-аналитическим центром (МИАЦ) РАМН с участием сотрудников Академии им. И. М. Сеченова. Выступая перед журналистами, разработчики не упоминали ни Санкт-Петербургский университет, ни группу ЛАНИТ. В карту, как рассказали чиновники, можно внести общую информацию начиная с паспортных данных, группы и резус-фактора крови до результатов сложных анализов, курсов лечения и диагнозах. По сути, это аналог амбулаторной карты больного.



«Мы не знакомы с проектом Санкт-Петербургского университета, но знали, что они занимаются разработками», – заявил в пятницу «Газете.Ru» руководитель службы управления качеством МИАЦ РАМН Вадим Буденков.
«Мы бы очень хотели иметь контакты и с этим университетом, и с «Российскими железными дорогами», которые также заявляли о подобном проекте для своих работников, для того чтобы была совместимость обмена информацией. Сейчас мы намерены обратиться к руководству и СПбГУ, и РЖД с предложением подобного взаимодействия», – добавил он.



Что касается обвинений в плагиате, то Буденков сказал, что данной разработкой МИАЦ занимается уже 5 лет и еще никто не предлагал готового проекта или хотя бы интерфейса программы электронной медкарты.
В самой Академии им. Сеченова, которую обвинили в плагиате, так и не нашлось человека, готового прокомментировать заявление представителей СПбГУ: пересылка от одной службы академии к другой завершилась приемной ректора, где телефон уже не отвечал.

В Минздравсоцразвития РФ также пока не комментируют заявления представителей СПбГУ.

отсюда

----------


## pig

А на самом деле идея позаимствована в Норвегии. Там, правда, всё гораздо круче - на едином ИНН (у них это несколько по-другому, конечно, называется) висит вся информация о человеке. Самое интересное, что эта система вовсе не норвежское изобретение, её там внедрили наци в период оккупации, когда налаживали свой учёт и контроль. А прагматичные норвеги не стали ничего ломать, приспособили систему к своим задачам, благо мало отличаются. И модернизируют потихоньку.

----------


## Rene-gad

> А на самом деле идея позаимствована в Норвегии. ... её там внедрили наци в период оккупации


Наверное поэтому эта идея в Германии имеет не мало противников  :Wink:  : Данные, сохраненные в централизованой базе, могут быть централизованно использованы *не теми*, для кого они там храняться.

----------


## pig

В Норвегии очень своеобразное понимание приватности. Конечно, за тринадцать лет что-то могло поменяться, но в 1995 году там в каждой налоговой инспекции лежал в свободном доступе (не на вынос, а полистать) объёмистый талмуд с данными о том, кто сколько налогов за прошлый год заплатил.

----------

